#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Off Topic - General >  >  >  Occultists & Social networking sites

## morningstar

I was wondering how many of you have mentioned on your facebook page that you are an occultist; & in my case more of a LHP practitioner. Where I come from, it would be a very serious thing. I am not afraid of being thought of as an 'evil devil worshipper' but it can dent my prospective profession & my business ventures very severely. Also, I don't like being questioned by the very few good non-magician friends I have about my activities. I wish to adhere to the words "To Know, To Will, To Dare and To Keep Silent."

At the same time, I would like to connect with more occultists & left hand path magicians & let my profile show my inherent inclination towards the mysteries. I would like to do all this without my prospective business clients or colleagues being too curious. 

I guess I could make 2 different profiles for the same website. Anyone else face the same problem?

----------


## Azraelmjollnir

I have posted on my facebook page that I am a wizard under religious affiliation. It actually works out quite well because anyone with any inclination towards the occult might get it and guess that I am an occultist, and everyone else thinks I am just joking around. Whenever anyone asks about it I answer them truthfully with humour and wit, once again most people just think I am joking around. The majority of my friends and family have no idea really although they are aware to some extent as I have tons of books on the occult and have practiced around them, but I have tons of books on pretty much every conceivable topic so that isn't unusual either, and everything else they think is weird or ask about what I am doing I just say I am meditating (you can pretty much tell anyone just about anything weird you are doing is meditation, meditation is widespread and accepted enough that people will just leave it at that usually). 

I pretty much just hide that I am an occultist right out in the open. No grief from people that would otherwise hassle me about it, and anyone who has any familiarity will usually ask the right questions and find it out. That is the way I deal with it anyways, kills two birds with one stone. It works for me, might not work for everyone. 

I can honestly say that I have never met another occultist through Facebook though (one person on another social site figured it out), I actually rarely come across them at all, never met a serious practitioner anywhere but online, and the closest thing I have come to a face to face encounter are people interested in new age (and I don't mean to offend any people that are into the new age, but most of the ones I have come across I can't take seriously).

Hope that helps, good luck.

----------


## alyssa

Meh, I do not outright say I am an occultist but I do not deny it. My family does not care since they see it as some fanatasy world I like to play in. As for work, well for them I will do a seperate account. Even if one is not into the occult, I really wonder how some people live with the fact that their co-workers can find out about their daily lives and be somehow involved in them. Isn't it enough to spend better part of the day together without anything in common but the need for money?

----------


## Darius

My profile on Facebook lists religion as occultist. If people wish to know, I have no problem explaining it. It is a big part of who I am. Good point, Alyssa. Main problem there for me is that my boss is a friend of mine. It was because of our study of the occult and friendship that I got my job. That, and my license being current. But that is just me. In the end, everyone has their own choice here.

----------


## alyssa

Well that is pretty awesome that you get to work with your friend. I tend to never much have anything to say to people I work with, so natrally I do not want them knowing more of me. Different strokes for all kinds of different folks, as they say. :-)

----------


## Dajai

I tend to use such services for work and not to meet or find people for social reasons. So I don't talk about the occult unless it is work related - which it sometimes is. I don't mind openly talking about being an occultist but I'm more than that and the occult is a part of my life, rather than it being my life - as it has been in the past.

When it comes to openness, I do keep many things hidden but I'm not religious and I don't use labels to define my personality.

The whole social networking thing kinda freaks me out anyway. I don't like the idea of strangers finding out any information about me that isn't fully controlled. Unfortunately, because of work again, I have to be on FaceBook. I guess the main test is whether I would link to my profile through this forum and the answer would have to be no.

When I was more heavily involved in occult practices I never talked openly about it. Nowadays I have a very different perspective but whilst I feel more open about some of my thoughts I still like to remain in control of the information I give about myself.

----------


## White Wolf

Basically on Facebook I am very open about what I am. I don't label myself as an occultist. Under religion I listed that I am a Pagan. I also have lots of Pagan Pride banners on my timeline. So most of my friends know.

----------


## Descardius

I find it easy enough to just label myself as having great disdain for the established system of religion. It generally sparks some rather intriguing discussions on the philosophy of such matters. A couple weeks ago I actually had a great discussion about a difference of opinion for about 4 hours with a friend of mine from work.

----------


## Balam_del_Monte

I have nothing listed under "Religion". But if people were nosy and wanted to find out things, all they have to do is take a look through my "Likes" and find varies occult subjects, shops, and figures in there.

----------


## ODIN

They all know, and I haven't given any thought to it.

----------


## NemnochAdore

oMy first social network account was and is on a wiccan forum where I go by my full name. It occurred out of the confusion for the meaning of the term user name but I stuck with it because I apologize to none...but my mom because though she is the one who influenced me with Spanish brujeria she still has reservations. Why try to fix what's not broke? Though I could care less of who knows at this point in time in my life (as a house wife , student,mom) I'm sure later I would like to be spared the drama. I don't care about others (non-occultist)religions, politics, baby mama drama,etc, so as a good rule of thumb I go with the don't ask don't tell because who cares?!!! Don't give somebody else bait when most times its just folks picking a fight about **** they know nothing about.
OK with that said...I hate socializing outside of settings like this about anything else but this really (this is my passion).So when I opened a Facebook account earlier this year I soon closed it because its precisely set up to e up I. everybody's business and I'm not comfortable with that. So I set one up with a pseudo-name so I could do what I came for....chat about **** like this!

----------

